# Java Moss / Ferns, will / won't attach to Terra cotta?



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that they'd attach. I don't see any reason why they wouldn't.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

over time they will, but it seems like it would take longer. Terra cotta pots don't have any nooks/crannies for those roots to dig into, and that's what keeps mine secure on the drift wood.


----------



## TomD (Dec 5, 2005)

Java Moss will, just scratch the terra pot with a knife don't worry about the look so much, the moss will eventually cover it.

Anubias are strange plants. My luck is that if the roots are close enough to the substrate, it starts to cover the wood/rock, then head in to the substrate. So, If you go this route, I would place the pot up higher so the roots anchor on the pot instead of starting then move off it.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Another option for a breeding cave is a half-coconut shell...that has all the nooks and crannies you need for java-whatever covering and possibly anubias (but they may be too big?)


----------



## Jerm (Sep 26, 2005)

Georgiadawgger said:


> Another option for a breeding cave is a half-coconut shell...that has all the nooks and crannies you need for java-whatever covering and possibly anubias (but they may be too big?)


Haha! I can see a java fern getting too big and making the cave float now! Haha... anubias i would think would be fine though.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

My java fern and moss will attach to reasonably smooth rocks. Unglazed terra cotta, if my freshman ceramics class is correct, is very porous on the small scale. Water runs right through it. If my moss/ferns will attach to smooth impermeable rock it will almost certainly attach to terra cotta. But hey, I could be wrong.


----------

